# Thinking about buying an XL vehicle



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

So I own an old sedan 2005 Sonata and I'm thinking about getting an XL vehicle for 2 reasons. One I mostly drive the bar rush and I know XL rates are higher and two I can use it as a backup vehicle since my sedan is old and occasionally has mechanical problems. I'd basically be looking for the cheapest thing that meets the qualifications and is somewhat reliable in the short term (not planning on doing this for more than a couple years). Like a 2005ish minivan or SUV in the $2-$3k range. So my questions are:

1) Any recommendations on models in that age range?

2) If I get a minivan I'm assuming sliding doors qualify. Do passengers sometimes have trouble with them / do I need to get out and open the doors for them? Keep in mind I'm picking up a fair number of drunk people.

3) If I buy from a private seller I don't know (like for instance Craigslist) are most of them going to be OK with me taking it to a mechanic? I imagine some people might have a problem with a stranger driving off with their vehicle without paying for it first?

Thanks


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

After you test drive it, you make arrangements for THEM to drop it off at your mechanic or you bring your mechanic with you. Yeah, no one with a brain is going to let you drive off with their car.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Just get a 1975 Cadillac Fleetwood and tell them it's a Dodge Caravan. Pax won't know the difference.


----------



## MalikBrother (Feb 20, 2018)

FXService said:


> Just get a 1975 Cadillac Fleetwood and tell them it's a Dodge Caravan. Pax won't know the difference.


Pax are working on their creativity to get free rides and they won't be able to tell difference between fleetwood and Caravan?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

MalikBrother said:


> Pax are working on their creativity to get free rides and they won't be able to tell difference between fleetwood and Caravan?


He mentioned he mainly works the bar rush. Again, those pax won't know the difference. I mean sheesh you can fit 6 people in the back seat alone.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

The sliding doors are the best. Most of them are power doors. Dodge Caravan is the way to go if you want the cheapest XL possible. Those things are definitely cheap. You can also find some old Kia Sedona's for very little.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm not sure what kind of enforcement is applied by Uber or by the state, but the PA ride-share law might get in the way of what you describe. Unfortunately, the model year of cars used for ride-share in PA has to be 10 years old or less.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Howie428Uber said:


> I'm not sure what kind of enforcement is applied by Uber or by the state, but the PA ride-share law might get in the way of what you describe. Unfortunately, the model year of cars used for ride-share in PA has to be 10 years old or less.


It's 15 years I checked a while back. Same with uber/lyft requirements.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I have a Kia Sorento 7 seater. I average about 25mpg
I really do not like the 3rd row the way the seat folds and how the pax had to climb over it. 
If I was to trade it in for another xl I would get a minivan with automatic sliding doors.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

So you guys all think sliding doors are better than regular car doors? Would you strongly recommend getting one with power sliding doors?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FXService said:


> He mentioned he mainly works the bar rush. Again, those pax won't know the difference. I mean sheesh you can fit 6 people in the back seat alone.


I used to have a '69. You could get another 6 in the trunk.



Iann said:


> I have a Kia Sorento 7 seater. I average about 25mpg
> I really do not like the 3rd row the way the seat folds and how the pax had to climb over it.
> If I was to trade it in for another xl I would get a minivan with automatic sliding doors.


Out of curiosity, what year?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I used to have a '69. You could get another 6 in the trunk.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what year?


2014


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I used to have a '69. You could get another 6 in the trunk.


 Haha so True. Don't forget about the extra 4 in the front seat too.



EaglesFan said:


> So I own an old sedan 2005 Sonata and I'm thinking about getting an XL vehicle for 2 reasons. One I mostly drive the bar rush and I know XL rates are higher and two I can use it as a backup vehicle since my sedan is old and occasionally has mechanical problems. I'd basically be looking for the cheapest thing that meets the qualifications and is somewhat reliable in the short term (not planning on doing this for more than a couple years). Like a 2005ish minivan or SUV in the $2-$3k range. So my questions are:
> 
> 1) Any recommendations on models in that age range?
> 
> ...


Found you the real deal XL Tip Machine:


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

EaglesFan said:


> So you guys all think sliding doors are better than regular car doors? Would you strongly recommend getting one with power sliding doors?


Yes! The biggest benefit is that there is no door slamming. And when someone approaches I open the appropriate door and there is no question as to where I expect them to sit


----------

